# Cleaning masterbuilt electric smoker



## elohel

Hey guys,

I'm kind of at a loss on how to clean this thing. I just opened it up and there is mold all over the racks from sitting there for the past few months :S Cleaning the racks is easy enough, but how do I go about cleaning the inside of the box? I don't want to damage any electrical connections, but the thing is in need of a deep clean.

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## allen

I have a 40in. MES and I use a plastic credit card that is no longer in use or you could use a wooden shim. I don't use soap and water unless I absolutley have to,then i make sure I have dry rags.


----------



## daveomak

Jeremy, morning....  some have placed a pan of hot water in the smoker, cranked the heat up and steamed the smoker for an hour or so....  cleaned the inside then let the heat continue to dry stuff out...   Using it weekly would be easier than cleaning it.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ...  but you knew that...  

Dave


----------



## gimmeharmony

Sounds like the inside must have been damp when you put it away?  Like Dave said - put some water in the pan and run it at top temp for an hour.  I close the vent during that process to really steam up the inside.  

Wipe it down, run the racks through a dishwasher and hopefully it will be all good for you.  Make sure that thing is bone dry before you cover it up for storage.

Good luck!

David


----------



## dockman

I remove racks, heat shield, water pan, chip tray, and bottom pan and wash them by hand. Then I rinse the inside of my MES 40 and use a razor blade to clean glass. I then fire up my air compressor to blow all the water away from heating element. Once I have all this done I put everything back in place and run smoker on high for 45 minutes or so. I to had the mold once and started cleaning this way and storing with door cracked some so far so good.


----------



## bigbob73

iI find it's best to just brush the grates and clean the water pan.  everything else is just seasoning.


----------



## gunz and carz

I kind of like Bob's approach. I haven't got mine delivered yet, but I hope to get it dirtied up shortly after it arrives. I've heard there is a "seasoning" or "break-in" step required. Anyone have any info on that, or does the manual cover it?


----------



## papacurtis

The manual explains the seasoning process Gunz. 275 degrees for three hours. That is max temp for this unit. Then a handful of chips into the loader, for giving it it's first coat of smoke seasoning. After residue burn off, i lowered temp on mine to 225 and gave it two hours of smoke to flavor if you will. Some guys spray or wipe cooking oil on walls to facilitate seasoning. Your choice. Remember to fashion some sort of foil cover drip protection over your loader, chip tray areas to prevent sticky mess there after a smoke. Good luck.


----------



## gunz and carz

Papa Curtis - Thanks for the info. I'm looking forward to giving it a break-in so I can get on with the smoking part.


----------



## lynyrd dayton

hey Jeremy,

the same thing happened to me. hadn't used the smoker in a while and it became moldy. all I did was scrape out the bottom a little, leaned it forward and took a hose to it. I dried off the outside connections, plugged it in, and put it on high for about an hour. worked fine.


----------



## divasmoker8977

Okay I hate a dirty smoker.  Seasoning or not its going to be scrubbed down after every use as I am a neat freak and cannot stand soot and smoke smell everywhere.  Going to try the water in the smoker to hopefully loosen the stuff from the smoker so I can clean it


----------



## smoking in nye

Hi,

I'm with you 100 % on cleaning the smoker after each use. Bacteria does not get "burned off" in the low smoking temperatures most smokers use. I have found if you clean it while it's still very warm helps tremendously. I use Clorox disinfecting wipes and they take off almost everything easily. Because there could be chemicals in the wipes and Masterbuilt says don't use any chemicals inside the unit, I spray the inside wall, door, window etc with clear water and wipe it out. 

Bill


----------



## coconuts

I use a bucket of hot water and a scrub sponge with Dawn liquid to help break down the grease on the walls and glass. Be sure to clean the small probe and small raised circular disk on the back wall. If you get too much build up on these I hear it will negatively effect the smoker's ability to measure the temp and cut on and off the element properly. The small round disk is the top limit sensor so you don't want it to covered up with crud either as you don't want the unit to overheat. I don't get it squeaky clean but just take off the excess.

Smoke on!


----------



## jlarson989

I am new with this unit and had the mold explosion as well. (smoked 6 -8 times)   Couple of observations:

1. Glass door. I use a spray that Dawn has come out with. It is a heavy degreaser with no perfume. I then hose off the door.

2. I am cocnerned about hosing out the inside for fear of wrecking the electrical connections. Have not figured out how to clean the walls of the unit yet.

3. Racks, greave pans, water bowl. I put them inside my Weber gas grill and turn it on high for 15 minutes. Smokes like crazy and burns everyting off so no organics or grease remain for mold to grow.


----------



## hayjim

I mix distilled white vinegar and water half and half in the water pan. Turn on the smoker and run for a couple of hours and wipe clean. Works for me.


----------



## chef jimmyj

smoking in nye said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm with you 100 % on cleaning the smoker after each use. Bacteria does not get "burned off" in the low smoking temperatures most smokers use. I have found if you clean it while it's still very warm helps tremendously. I use Clorox disinfecting wipes and they take off almost everything easily. Because there could be chemicals in the wipes and Masterbuilt says don't use any chemicals inside the unit, I spray the inside wall, door, window etc with clear water and wipe it out.
> 
> Bill


Dude, If you got Bacteria that is not killed at 130-165*F, a Cool Smoke temp, or the typical Hot Smoke temp of 225+*F...You got some kind of Mutant Bacteria from Planet X and need to watch your small animals don't start disappearing! All Joking aside...There are no known Bacteria that can survive typical smoking temps. There are Bacteria that create Spores that will survive temps up to 220*F But they need a very specific oxygen free environment to grow. Not to mention Smoke is inherantly Antibacterial. Yes if we are cold smoking Cheese at ambient temps, under 90*F, there may be a slight issue but nobody is going to lay 5 pounds of Cheese on a Rack covered in Rib Grease and burnt on BBQ Sauce...You are much more likely to contaminate your food in your Refrigerator, by Handling it or simply by contact with Air Borne Bacteria, than you will smoking it in a 5 year old smoker the has NEVER been Cleaned. Cleaning the Racks, yes, good idea but the entire smoker only needs to be cleaned if there is a lot of Grease build up...JJ


----------



## neeb177

always remember to take your water pan out cause that's what causes the mold


----------



## whiskytango

Same thing happened to me, I just used warm soapy water and scrubbed then used a pale of clean water and wiped down again.  I heated it up to disinfect before I used it again.  Good to go!


----------



## supcom1

This is what I do as well and have found that your smoker will keep its seasoning but will take care of clean up nicely.  After each use make sure you clean your grates to make sure you have no rust issues. I have had my smoker for almost 5 years now.


----------



## ribwizzard

I would think on this smoker that pulling the water pan, drip tray and racks out after smoking , washing and storing them inside in clean environment ( ready for next smoke) would be all that should be necessary.


----------



## oldman

I clean water pan then put the grates on my grill on high for a few minutes then use grill brush to clean them.  Anyone see an issue with this?


----------



## ribwizzard

> I clean water pan then put the grates on my grill on high for a few minutes then use grill brush to clean them. Anyone see an issue with this?


Whatever works...

But these parts are so small, if you just remove them, run them through dishwasher or handwash in sink, store them as you would your pots and pans you use in the kitchen, then pull them out all nice and clean and spray a little non stick spray on them before you cook, they would stay looking nice for a very long time. As far as the smoker, as long as you wipe up any spilled juices and run it on high for a little bit after you cook, it should stay nice and clean as well.

The problem I have with cleaning with water and any kind of cleaning agent after you cook is that if you do not run the smoker long enough to dry it out, thats where your going to get your mildew/mold. It comes from the moisture, not the soot from smoking.


----------



## oldman

The cleaning in the sink or dishwasher sounds great, I have just always kept the cleaning outside, but I'm new at smoking.


----------



## ribwizzard

Well, I like to keep the food on a rack while it cools down, so I'll pull the whole rack out and set it on a baking pan in order to keep it from dripping on the counter, then they just end up in dishwasher together. Living next to the salt water , I try not to store the racks outside. Spray both sides with non stick spray makes them clean up like new with just a little hot water.  I found that leaving these kinds of grates outside and trying to use a wire grill brush before cleaning eventually will start to pull the chrome off.


----------



## philsey da bear

Chef Jimmy, I agree with you. At the end of a smoking weekend I wash the racks, water pan and the grease pan. If there is any excess grease on the interior I wipe that off. But that's about it. (My old MES does not have a glass door). The walls turn from gold to mahogany to black and that's a Good thing. Until my MES I've always had the (somewhat maligned due to it's price) Brinkman Smoke N Grill. Not only did I not wipe down the barrel and top, I left it uncovered outside all the time as it has no electronics. Never had a problem with mold.

Back to the MES. Simple, wash the racks and grease pan. Wipe up any left over grease or food stuff. (Heat if you wish, I guess) And don't worry, be happy.

Phil


----------



## nsolo

Philsey Da Bear said:


> Chef Jimmy, I agree with you. At the end of a smoking weekend I wash the racks, water pan and the grease pan. If there is any excess grease on the interior I wipe that off. But that's about it. (My old MES does not have a glass door). The walls turn from gold to mahogany to black and that's a Good thing. Until my MES I've always had the (somewhat maligned due to it's price) Brinkman Smoke N Grill. Not only did I not wipe down the barrel and top, I left it uncovered outside all the time as it has no electronics. Never had a problem with mold.
> 
> Back to the MES. Simple, wash the racks and grease pan. Wipe up any left over grease or food stuff. (Heat if you wish, I guess) And don't worry, be happy.
> 
> Phil


This is pretty much what I do. The only difference is that I bought a large plastic tote and let the racks, grease pan and drip trays soak in it after the smoke. I fill the tote with hot water and Dawn. I always spray the racks with PAM prior to cooking. This greatly helps with clean up. Once the racks are soaking in the tote, I take a dish rag and wipe down any obvious grease. Then I add a pan of water, crank the smoker to 275 and let it rip for about two hours. Once the parts in the tote are clean, I reinstall them in the smoker. So far, no problems.


----------



## smoker21

I clean Racks & water bowl every time and walls & window every 3-5 times.  Never had a prob.


----------



## daricksta

I never have mold problems with my MES but every spring when I bring my Weber kettle grill out of hibernation it has cotton-like mold all inside it. I do my best to clean the interior before mothballing it for the winter but I guess there's still enough grease and grime to supply food and nourishment to the nasties.


----------



## ribwizzard

I can let a pit sit dirty for months and have no mold, but if I steam clean it and spray it down with veg-oil, it will have mold in a few weeks.  I really think the mold come from the water from washing that is not dried out completely


----------



## kennyp1114

elohel said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm kind of at a loss on how to clean this thing. I just opened it up and there is mold all over the racks from sitting there for the past few months :S Cleaning the racks is easy enough, but how do I go about cleaning the inside of the box? I don't want to damage any electrical connections, but the thing is in need of a deep clean.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeremy


Wassup everyone!!! I called Masterbuilt about cleaning the walls inside smoker and they told me it doesn't need to be cleaned. I wanted to keep mine just like brand new and then i thought about all the people in Memphis never clean their smokers or grill. Just keep racks and water pan clean like everyone says.
Have a great day. Giddy up!!!!


----------



## kennyp1114

divasmoker8977 said:


> Okay I hate a dirty smoker.  Seasoning or not its going to be scrubbed down after every use as I am a neat freak and cannot stand soot and smoke smell everywhere.  Going to try the water in the smoker to hopefully loosen the stuff from the smoker so I can clean it


I tried using steam and it didn't help me at all. The aluminum walls are impossible to clean!!! I just clean the removable part, but i'll confess i like to keep my stuff looking brand new. I have an MES, but if i had Bradley with stainless steel walls i'm sure it would be a lot easier. Mine smokes great and takes no time to heat up and maintain temp even when it's in the twenties. I love it!! Good luck cleaning!


----------



## geerock

You're supposed to clean these things??  : )


----------



## kennyp1114

geerock said:


> You're supposed to clean these things??  : )


I clean racks and all removable parts. I"ve tried everything to clean walls and nothing woorks.


----------



## timberjet

Poppycock! Clean smoker. I suppose some people scrub their fireplace out too. lol Crank up the heat, add wood, brush grates, cook.


----------



## todbnla

I clean all the racks, drip pan, water tray, etc and the glass after every use the sooner the easier I find, I then leave the vent open for a day or so with the cover off to kind of air out. By then all my racks and trays can be put back in and are cleaned and I then close her up and throw the cover on. It stays on my covered porch with our weber and our small patio fridge. No issues with mold yet.








 YMMV













IMG_3591.JPG



__ todbnla
__ Jan 4, 2015


----------



## daricksta

todbnla said:


> I clean all the racks, drip pan, water tray, etc and the glass after every use the sooner the easier I find, I then leave the vent open for a day or so with the cover off to kind of air out. By then all my racks and trays can be put back in and are cleaned and I then close her up and throw the cover on. It stays on my covered porch with our weber and our small patio fridge. No issues with mold yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3591.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ todbnla
> __ Jan 4, 2015


I do pretty much the same thing but I primarily smoke in dry, warm weather with some exceptions. If I finish smoking too late in the day or evening I simply close the smoker and clean it the next day. I wash everything dirty and removable in the kitchen sink with hot water, soap, and a scrub sponge. For the interior of my MES 30, I wipe down the walls only where dried food particles have stuck or there's too much grease buildup. Sometimes I do a quick wipe of the walls and inside of the door just to thin out the residue buildup but not enough to remove it. I now wipe the ceiling thoroughly ever since I was cold smoking some cheese, brushed my wrist against the ceiling, and all this dark debris fell down onto the cheeses. That won't happen again.

I either let the racks and pans air dry in my kitchen or on warm sunny days I take them out to the smoker and let the sun dry them off before putting them all back inside. I've never had a mold problem inside my smoker. I also never leave any cooked food remnants on the racks because the food I'm currently smoking is likely to stick to them and leave their own remnants behind. That is, unless the remnants stick to the new food I'm cooking and get served along with it. I always clean my Weber kettle grill racks before grilling; it makes sense to also clean the Masterbuilt racks before using them again. 

I also clean out the hi temp limit switch (that round, dime-sized component on the left side of the rear wall) because if it gets clogged and dirty the controller will spike the temps up into the 300 degree area. Then I wipe off the temp sensor, which is the toggle switch-shaped metal thing on the right side of the rear wall just to make sure it continues to work properly.


----------



## pdevoid

I found that the best thing to use on the inside of the smoker (walls) is a 50-50 mixture of water & apple cider vinegar. Spray on and wipe off. I agree that you don't need to make it look new after every smoke, just need to get the excess grease off.


----------



## olfred

Same problem here in southern OH; comes from the inside being still wet when you put it away; cover the bottom with plastic so you don't ruin the electrical, i sprayed the walls and door with a vinegar dish soap solution( 1 drop soap/qt vinegar), let it set for some number of minutes then wiped it down.  Next time let it air out well before closing it up.  Good luck.


----------



## daricksta

OlFred said:


> Same problem here in southern OH; comes from the inside being still wet when you put it away; cover the bottom with plastic so you don't ruin the electrical, i sprayed the walls and door with a vinegar dish soap solution( 1 drop soap/qt vinegar), let it set for some number of minutes then wiped it down.  Next time let it air out well before closing it up.  Good luck.


I wipe the inside down with damp paper towels and leave the door open to dry it out. But I'm doing this primarily on dry and sunny days.


----------



## alwaysbesmokin

I don't own an MES but a smokin-it smoker and the best way to clean it in my opinion is Mr. Clean Magic erasers.  Things work like a charm


----------



## dragonsmoke

Smoked commercially for two years. I would only scrub clean inside of smoker if wanting to loose seasoned smoker or definite smoke flavor change from one of the stronger wood chips such as mesquite. Smoking is the process of putting smoke flavors into foods not just slow cooking, otherwise why even bother with the expense of a smoker and not just a low temp. in your oven. Clean window with very light non-scouring pad and water while still warm every time. Inside walls as others have stated with credit card type item (putty knife) to get heavy layers and anything you can pull out place in dish washer for high heat clean. Racks are only place foods will be in contact and should be real clean every time ( don't forget to clean probe well otherwise placing bacteria directly into meat, this is why they also suggested to not put thermometer into meat until smoker reaches temp to kill bacteria ). Hope this helps someone. Dragonsmoke


----------



## red dog

Ribwizzard said:


> I would think on this smoker that pulling the water pan, drip tray and racks out after smoking , washing and storing them inside in clean environment ( ready for next smoke) would be all that should be necessary.










I am going on 4 years with my gen 1. I clean the window every 3rd smoke or so, clean the racks, foil the water pan and remove dirty foil after a smoke(don't use water), and I think I have cleaned the bottom drip pan 3 times. I do run it at higher temps quite a bit and I don't use water. Mine is black as midnight but that's just well seasoned. I don't know how mold could grow on clean racks.


----------



## oldmisterbill

I just got a       " RETRACTABLE RAZOR BLADE SCRAPER W/ 10 PLASTIC BLADES"   on ebay - the plastic razoe blades clean the window nicely.Then finish cleaning the window &  A quick scrap on the wall and I'm done I got to check where to buy more plastic blades. The metal razor blades work best on the window but I don't want to change the bladesback & forth so I will order another one today. The plastic blades  work better than I expected.

      Bill













Razor Scraper.JPG



__ oldmisterbill
__ Jan 6, 2015


----------



## BandCollector

oldmisterbill said:


> I just got a       " RETRACTABLE RAZOR BLADE SCRAPER W/ 10 PLASTIC BLADES"   on ebay - the plastic razoe blades clean the window nicely.Then finish cleaning the window &  A quick scrap on the wall and I'm done I got to check where to buy more plastic blades. The metal razor blades work best on the window but I don't want to change the bladesback & forth so I will order another one today. The plastic blades  work better than I expected.
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razor Scraper.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ oldmisterbill
> __ Jan 6, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of the plastic blades...Didn't even know that they existed...Thanks for sharing
> 
> John


----------



## jted

Cleaning a smoker. Answers range from wanting a sterile smoker to one with clean racks and a seasoned box. If you ever get a chance to look inside a commercial smoker in a restaurant you will see one that is very seasoned and about all they do to the racks is knock off the big pieces. I like the clean rack and seasoned box. I had to clean grease once and that taught me the value of foiling everything and using a disposable drip pan  I will check the bottom of the box when I re foil the factory drip pan and clean anything that got by the foil. Once in a while after a hot smoke I will find that the seasoning is flaking off the sides top and door I use a small blower to blow it out. If I feel I need to clean anything like the door seal I do as pdvoid suggested vinegar is a great cleaner. I use Brillo pads on my racks and can see in the near future a trip to the local car wash with a can of oven cleaner for my racks      . Jted


----------



## daricksta

Dragonsmoke said:


> Smoked commercially for two years. I would only scrub clean inside of smoker if wanting to loose seasoned smoker or definite smoke flavor change from one of the stronger wood chips such as mesquite. Smoking is the process of putting smoke flavors into foods not just slow cooking, otherwise why even bother with the expense of a smoker and not just a low temp. in your oven. Clean window with very light non-scouring pad and water while still warm every time. Inside walls as others have stated with credit card type item (putty knife) to get heavy layers and anything you can pull out place in dish washer for high heat clean. Racks are only place foods will be in contact and should be real clean every time ( don't forget to clean probe well otherwise placing bacteria directly into meat, this is why they also suggested to not put thermometer into meat until smoker reaches temp to kill bacteria ). Hope this helps someone. Dragonsmoke


Really good cleaning suggestions. I'm a stickler for cleaning the racks and places where dried food stuck. I also always wait for the smoker to get to temp before I put the AMNPS in and then put the meat in and then insert the temp probe. I always clean the probes after use.

I know a guy with a CharGriller which he proudly showed me. I was shocked to see that his cooking grate was full of dried on scraps of meat. He said it added to the flavoring. I made a mental note to never eat BBQ at his place if offered the chance.


----------



## red dog

If you want your racks really clean put them in your home oven when you run on cleaning cycle.


----------



## gary s

Some pretty good cleaning ideas

gary


----------



## beerking

I just put the racks in my dishwasher. Come out sparkling!


----------



## gary s

Should have done a before and after shot

gary


----------



## brewster

John McLemore, CEO of Masterbuilt shows you how to clean the MES in this YouTube video...


----------



## daricksta

Interesting that he recommends spraying down the walls with a 50/50 mix of water and apple cider vinegar,which makes good sanitizing sense. However, most guys refuse to clean the inside of their MES because they feel it removes the seasoning. I give mine a quick wipe in selected spots with a wet paper towel and dry it off. I always wash the racks and other removal parts with hot soap and water. In the video, John is showing how to clean a Gen 2 MES; on my Gen 1 the rack guides don't just pop off the way they do on the new model. Not sure if they do on the new Bluetooth models but I don't own one of those either. I also never fill the water pan, which is different in the Gen 1 than in this video. I keep it foiled over.


----------



## jted

I just wonder  what his home smoker looks like ( if he has one ) . It is interesting he is cleaning a like new box. Does he really think it is going to stay in that condition. If you don't use it it will. In the real world it is clean racks, black sides and back. Clean you door gasket so it does not stick. Foil everything you can unless you like to clean grease. Smoking should be fun do what you can to keep it that way.


----------



## kennyp1114

jted said:


> I just wonder  what his home smoker looks like ( if he has one ) . It is interesting he is cleaning a like new box. Does he really think it is going to stay in that condition. If you don't use it it will. In the real world it is clean racks, black sides and back. Clean you door gasket so it does not stick. Foil everything you can unless you like to clean grease. Smoking should be fun do what you can to keep it that way.


You got that right jted!!! Gahaha


----------



## daricksta

I have a running joke with my wife that I can't have anything nice. After I used my MES and everything was darkened and stained inside I told her I needed to buy a new smoker because mine was no longer nice. That's when she says no and then hits me.

I agree: who uses a smoker and keeps it looking brand new? It's impossible unless you're totally anal about keeping it nice. Notice that on all those TV cooking shows all the stainless steel or anodized cookware are brand new, totally spotless. I've read reviews by a few people who claim they clean their stainless steel cookware after each use and it still looks brand new. We cook over a gas oven and the burners eventually stain the outside of the skillets and sauce pans. I clean excess grease buildup as best I can. But the point is that whatever you're using to cook with, if you use it a lot it won't ever look brand new again so why bother? Yeah, the video would have been better and more helpful if McLemore had demonstrated how to clean a seasoned and well-used model. But the purpose of the video was to sell new models and it's much easier to clean and to keep shiny and pretty one that hasn't been used.


----------



## daricksta

kennyp1114 said:


> You got that right jted!!! Gahaha


I think it'd be fairly funny if John actually owns an offset reverse flow smoker which is his go-to smoker. I can't imagine a guy with his wealth would use even a 40" MES for smoking food for large parties and dinners. Maybe as a supplemental for vegies and things but I'd think that'd be it.


----------



## daveomak

I have seen "Southern Smokers" on the TV say, "A new smoker does not make BBQ with the same taste as an "old" smoker".....  Their old smokers are black with smoke residue and residue from the meat.....  

That's my excuse for not cleaning my smoker.....   any excuse is a good excuse......


----------



## todbnla

I bought some of this for my Weber but have not used it yet, anyone used it in their smoker?













416AlYZGTTL._SY300_.jpg



__ todbnla
__ Jan 10, 2015


----------



## daveomak

Check the health hazards of Goo Gone Grill Cleaner before you put it on a surface where food may be.....


https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=goo+gone+grill+cleaner+msds


----------



## jted

daRicksta said:


> I think it'd be fairly funny if John actually owns an offset reverse flow smoker which is his go-to smoker. I can't imagine a guy with his wealth would use even a 40" MES for smoking food for large parties and dinners. Maybe as a supplemental for vegies and things but I'd think that'd be it.


Probably has a on call caterer.


----------



## todbnla

DaveOmak said:


> Check the health hazards of Goo Gone Grill Cleaner before you put it on a surface where food may be.....
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=goo+gone+grill+cleaner+msds


Suppose to be all organic? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







> [h1]Goo Gone Grill Cleaner[/h1]
> This natural, plant based cleaner and degreaser is specifically formulated for safe removal of the toughest BBQ grime without phosphates or harsh fumes. Made from sustainable and renewable ingredients, the All Natural Grill Cleaner will effectively remove particles without harsh scrubbing. For use on cast iron, stainless steel, baked-on porcelain, enamel, cooking grates and drip pans.


http://googone.com/GooGone/files/ff/ffdd9cb3-2fab-466d-8bef-f5ffe63d8d61.pdf


----------



## daricksta

jted said:


> Probably has a on call caterer.


He's too rich to get himself all smoky?


----------



## kboss714

I take out the water pan and whatever racks  I've used clean them inside and washed it most the gunk off and then throw in the dishwasher to get rest off. Is all I have done so far but these ideas about steaming and whipping down sound like something to give a try.


----------



## daricksta

jted said:


> Probably has a on call caterer.


He's too rich to get himself all smoky?


kboss714 said:


> I take out the water pan and whatever racks I've used clean them inside and washed it most the gunk off and then throw in the dishwasher to get rest off. Is all I have done so far but these ideas about steaming and whipping down sound like something to give a try.


When my MES 30 was brand new I washed the racks in my dishwasher. I had to remove the top rack of the dishwasher to fit those suckers in there. Now all I do is clean them in my kitchen sink with soap and hot water and a scrub sponge. In fact, I hand wash anything that gets greasy. I wipe down the smoker interior with damp paper towels just to get off excess grease, drippings, and carbon deposits. I don't clean everything off inside because the pros don't.


----------



## gary s

Good Info.

Gary


----------



## wojo1034

Hello,

I am new to using my 30 in Masterbuilt smoker but after two briskets and a few racks of ribs, my smoker was a mess. The glass was black and it seemed like it was going to be that way forever. I bought some "Mean Green" degreaser from Home Depot and put it on a damp scrub sponge. I put the smoker on the grass and started scrubbing. Within 15 minutes it was spotless! I let it air dry for a couple hours, covered it and put it away for two weeks. Next use there no issues.

I don't know if everyone already knew this but it worked like a charm!

Wojo


----------



## shade

I use Clorox spray bleach and spray it all over the interior and leave it "soak in" for 30-60 minutes. Then I thoroughly hose it out with water. Then I run the smoker for an hour to dry it out.

I do this after every use... That means it's been done well over 100X with no problems at all.


----------



## obmitch

my racks and water pan go straight to the dishwasher. The drip tray and drip pan get a new wrap in foil. All done in 10 minutes or less.


----------



## allen9980

Coconuts,

 You and I must have went to the same school. No better cleaner than soap, water and a little elbow grease.


----------



## micrometereye

I've had my Bradley 4 rack for four years, the only thing I clean is the racks, drip pan and water bowl. I've had very good results to date.


----------



## ka64

Clean with hot water only, in the spots that need it.

Fire it up to 275 for a couple hours & you should be fine.


----------



## mummel




----------



## daricksta

I found the easiest and quickest way to clean a MES window--I don't have one!


----------



## vance hanna

elohel said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm kind of at a loss on how to clean this thing. I just opened it up and there is mold all over the racks from sitting there for the past few months :S Cleaning the racks is easy enough, but how do I go about cleaning the inside of the box? I don't want to damage any electrical connections, but the thing is in need of a deep clean.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeremy


Fire cleanses all including the soul!


----------



## tabird

What about mold?


----------



## smoker21

I have a 40" first gen, with a window. I clean rarely, but when I do, I use easy off oven cleaner. Than soap and water, just in case.

All the best 

JD


----------



## cflbob

A lot of folks here have talked about wrong readings from the thermostat.  I started to notice this the other day, while "hot" smoking some salmon.  I noticed I had the chamber set to 150 while the meat probe, hanging on the side wall said 127.  So I increased the chamber temp on the thermostat to 175, and that moved the meat probe temp up by 25 degrees, too. 

My 30" digital is just about a year old now, and I've never cleaned anything.  Is cleaning the sensor the way to get the thermostat to work right?  Is that the round "button" on the back wall, sort of in the top left side the thing to clean?

And how can I tell whether I have a Gen1 or Gen2 or whatever they're up to?  I thought since I got it last year it would be the latest generation.


----------



## crclass

I have the mold problem every change of season. This happens because as the seasons change so does my smoker. I have an MES30 on my houseboat that I use all summer long. Then in the fall I move back home and use my MES40 w/bluetooth. I store them covered with no racks or water pan. The walls get covered with mold. Every change of season I am scrubbing mold. I usually just get a plastic putty knife in there and scrape as much as I can. I don't want to have it pristine new and need to re-season every time. The mold usually is gone after a empty smoker set to 275 for 6-8 hours. I am going to try an 8 hour heating no smoke at 275 at the end of each season and see if that helps.


----------



## daveomak

crclass said:


> I have the mold problem every change of season. This happens because as the seasons change so does my smoker. I have an MES30 on my houseboat that I use all summer long. Then in the fall I move back home and use my MES40 w/bluetooth. I store them covered with no racks or water pan. The walls get covered with mold. Every change of season I am scrubbing mold. I usually just get a plastic putty knife in there and scrape as much as I can. I don't want to have it pristine new and need to re-season every time. The mold usually is gone after a empty smoker set to 275 for 6-8 hours. I am going to try an 8 hour heating no smoke at 275 at the end of each season and see if that helps.


After the high heat for a long time, at the end of the season, try leaving it uncovered, exhaust wide open and chip chute pulled out....   I do mine like that on the back porch...  really cut down on the mold...   good air circulation helps I think...  and the high heat cycle, after every smoke, helps to dehydrate and kill any odd stuff in the smoker  ....


----------



## simon templar

If you run it hot after the last cleaning, I would think that should inhibit a lot of mold development. Perhaps all?

Also, a lot of shooting supply houses offer heavy duty desiccant canisters.  Might be something worth looking into.

.....sT


----------



## ronald l jordan

He shows one with a bit of smoke residue on the side wall like it should be left there for future smoke taste in the video. It's gonna build up every time no matter what, it gets everywhere folks but keeping them dry after you use it then store it is a must to prevent mold. This guy never even mentioned to dry it before you store it, of coarse that is a giving to most.


----------



## cliff43j

I use acetone and a cloth or paper towels to remove really hard stains on glass and stainless steel.  Of course I do it outside as acetone isn't something that one wants to inhale.


----------



## pa42phigh

You don't wanna breath it but your ok with putting it in with your food ?? I'd clean it off with some vinegar and water.


----------



## crankybuzzard

pa42phigh said:


> You don't wanna breath it but your ok with putting it in with your food ?? I'd clean it off with some vinegar and water.



Acetone is extremely volatile and will flash off (evaporate) without residue within minutes.  So, if you leave the door open for 30 minutes or so, it should be clear of any acetone vapors.


----------



## cliff43j

Yeah, I have no problem using acetone in my smoker for the "stubborn stains".  It evaporates quickly - like anything else, use it responsibly and you shouldn't have any problems.  I am going to use the vinegar/water bit within the hour as I got my used MES working yesterday :-)  Color me happy!  .


----------



## simon templar

Theoretically speaking....in a perfect world, your acetone would be absolutely pure and perfect and would indeed be so volatile as to evapourate without residue. However, there is really no perfect anything. 

Everything...especially chemistry not truly intended for food prep areas....will have impurities. You can count on some small amount of residue. 

Roll the dice as you wish, but I'd not be using it around food surfaces without following behind with some sort of safe cleaner. 


....sT


----------



## cliff43j

Simon,

Good point!  After using any chemicals on food preparation equipment it is advisable, IMO, to wash the surfaces with soap & water.  At least that is my practice.  As you stated in so many words - one never knows what is in that container of "super cleaner".


----------



## sigmo

I think it is good to keep in mind that everything you can touch, see, smell, etc., is a "chemical" or chemicals.

Vinegar is a witches brew of chemicals.  Wine, beer, a steak, etc., are all complex mixtures of chemicals.  And the smoke we love so well is a dangerous mixture of hundreds or thousands of various chemical compounds, many of which are known carcinogens.

That doesn't mean that we shouldn't try to be safe, and consider carefully anything that will come into contact with our food, or remain on surfaces in the smoker only to vaporize and combine with other things, or break down with heat into toxic compounds, etc.

But I also think people can be bamboozled into believing one cleaner is safe and another dangerous when the reality may be just the opposite.  Often, we don't have enough information to make a good call.  And the manufacturers will use language to try to make their product seem "safe and natural" because they know that will sell more.  But consider the many many "natural" compounds that nature has devised specifically to be highly toxic.  Snake venom is "all natural".  So is ergot or toadstool toxin, or...

And what will the impurities in a particular run of vinegar (for example) do when heated, volatalized, and combined with smoke, or the surface of a brisket coated with some rub?  The fact is, we just don't know, even if the product is called "natural".  So I think you're all right when you advise rinsing things off pretty well with water when finished.  You don't want water to get down inside of the workings,  or soak into the insulation betwen the walls, etc.  But a damp rag might be a good follow up. 

But I also think we can worry too much, too.

I see that the Simple Green makes a point about not containing any phosphates.  But phosphates are exactly what I've found to do the best job of dissolving the smoke residues in my smoker.  Good old trisodium phosphate from the paint department of the local hardware store kicks some serious tail on all of these surfaces.  Just wear rubber gloves and eye protection to be safe, though, because it really does take the fats and oils out of your skin.

But boy, howdy does a solution of TSP in warm water just destroy that smoke and tar residue.  Put a teaspoon of TSP into your dishwasher along with your favorite "no phosphates" dishwasher soap and see what it was those missing phosphates did for you back before "they" made the manufacturers leave them out.  ;)

Bring on the (proper) chemicals, brother!


----------



## muddydogs

I have a 15 year old GOSM smoker that's never been cleaned. every once in a while I throw the racks on the barbecue set to high and scrub them with a wire brush but other then that I leave the box alone. My smoker has a nice apple juice honey glaze from spritzing ribs with a spray bottle that I would hate to loose. When I start my smoker I let the temp come up to about 300 degrees just to burn anything off then go to smoking. Guess I always figured a smoker was meant to have a little grease running down the legs and smell like smoke when the door is opened.


----------



## smoker21

Muddydogs,
I have always brought the racks in and washed them by hand, then sprayed with PAM and reused.
 I did get a gas grill a few years back, but never tried using it for cleaning up my smoker grills.
Thanks for the tip. I will give it a try!

JD


----------



## sigmo

I do like muddydogs' idea to burn off the grates in a high temp oudoor grill if they need it.

I guess you could also bring them inside and run them in a self-cleaning oven.  I don't usually use the self clean feature of my oven, though, because the fumes stink really bad, so doing things in an outdoor grill makes a lot of sense.

I usually just run the grates from my smoker in the dishwasher, and call it good.

A bit of the old TSP in the dishwasher helps with that, too.  Whatever remains, I think of as "seasoning".  Stuff seems to stick less to seasoned grates than it does to shiny-clean chrome, anyhow.  So my goal with the grates is not to get them completely down to the bare chrome.

When I was a kid, when my mom claimed that I hadn't washed my hands well enough before dinner, I pointed out that anything that hadn't come off when washing wouldn't likely come off on my food and poison me.   That didn't go over all that well, but I still think it's good logic!  ;)


----------



## smoker21

I did the dish washer for a while, but it seemed to remove the chrome and I got some rust.  I have since replaced them and haven't used the dishwasher.  After three years, shiny and new. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






JD


----------



## Bearcarver

Smoker21 said:


> I did the dish washer for a while, but it seemed to remove the chrome and I got some rust.  I have since replaced them and haven't used the dishwasher.  After three years, shiny and new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JD


Some of my racks are 7 years old & still Shiny and new.

However my Dishwasher is almost 70 years old, and very gentle.

I only have her for 48 years. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## sigmo

Hah!


----------



## smoker21

Bear,

You're the greatest! 

JD


----------



## cliff43j

LOL, Bear!


----------



## chitown smoker

chef jimmyj said:


> Dude, If you got Bacteria that is not killed at 130-165*F, a Cool Smoke temp, or the typical Hot Smoke temp of 225+*F...You got some kind of Mutant Bacteria from Planet X and need to watch your small animals don't start disappearing! All Joking aside...There are no known Bacteria that can survive typical smoking temps.



LOL I was about to post this.


----------



## Elias Hanwell

How do you get rid of burnt of fat off of the heat shield on your smoker


----------



## Bearcarver

Elias Hanwell said:


> How do you get rid of burnt of fat off of the heat shield on your smoker




It should burn off at high heat.
However you could put some foil on top of it to keep it from happening again.
Cover you water pan & your floor too.
Then instead of having to clean or burn it off, you can just change the foil.

Also:  I smoke with my meat in a foil pan whenever possible, usually on a wire cooling rack in the bottom of the pan, to allow the smoke to get under the meat.

Bear


----------

